# mosquito problem



## ruby (Sep 30, 2005)

what's the best way to get rid of pesky mosquitos in the yard?  is there something I can plant that will keep them away?  i've tried those smelly cintrinella candles, but they don't do much.  I would love to find some sort of organic way, like a plant or something that they dont' like.  anyone know of any?


----------



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

There is a guy selling a book on infomercials now who claims to be able to get rid of almost any pest - you might want to check it out.


----------



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

Have you tried the bug zappers?  I have also heard good things about Cutters brand "Backyard Bug Spray" to get rid of mosquitos. I saw it at Lowe's for around $8 a bottle and the instructions seem very easy: it connects to your hose like Miracle Grow Feeder. Good luck!  I know how pesky they can be!


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2005)

If you decide to go for the bug free spray I would highly recommend using a face mask.  I have never personally used it but I have heard that it has odors and you wouldn't really want to be inhaling all those chemicals!


----------



## Lil Dave (Oct 10, 2005)

Get rid of standing water, keep it away.  Induce the habitat for some dragonflies and bluejays, they luv mosquitoes.
Mosquitoes are not attracted to "bugzappers".


----------



## granite.crow (Apr 28, 2006)

You can look into building (or buying) and then hanging a bat house. I'm not sure about where you live, but I live in New England and we have bats. They eat about 3 times there body weight in bugs. Its a cost effective and environmentally safe approach to bug problems.
I have heard that if you have a wood stove or fire pit, that the smoke will help to keep mosquitos away.
Otherwise, lil dave nailed it. eliminate their habitat, standing water, old tires, keep your lawn cut short, etc.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 28, 2006)

I hear the CO2 generators that attract & Zap them work good. Bats work too if you, your family and friends don't mind them flying around at dusk...


----------



## PaPaDan (Apr 28, 2006)

Grass cut, no standing water, no weeds around the property. Bats, as many as you can attract. Buy or build bathouses and they will come. personally, Take a dryer sheet, Those anti static fabric softener sheets, And rub it on your neck and arms when going outsdie and then just hang it from your belt or pocket. They will keep the little blood suckers away from you.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2006)

Nop, not crazy...Those dryer sheets also work on mice. I use them in my camper over the winter and my snowmobiles over the summer. Been doin it for 5 years and no mice!!
I will try the mosquitoes this month. 
Thanks PaPa Dan!! These are the things people should be posting!!


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

Bug zappers WORK!

I used to work at a Sewage Plant...Lots of standing water... Lots of mosquitoes!

I had them install a one half acre bug zappers, because the mosquitoes were feeding the spiders, (I kept getting bit by those rascals - the spiders)

I would leave the bug zapper on, and by the next day, I would think some one unplugged it!  Found out that the mosquitoes covered the entire thing!!
Finally ended up burning the bug zapper out!  (Must of used it too much when it was new???  After only two seasons...sheesh).

Got an acre and a half for my house...When the neighbor cut the tall weeds down in the field next to my house, I didnt have a single bug, after that! (Before that, there were many!)...

Ok, my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## HUNARI (Jul 5, 2006)

There are some plants that deterr "skeeters" .
One is a citronella-plant of some sort, just saw one at Home Depot yesterday. I also heard that Marigolds deterr them as well.
The dryer sheet tip I will have to try out but I usually just spray Skin-so-Soft on. It is in my opinion the best bug spray to use.


----------



## try2diy (Jun 20, 2007)

Mosquitos can be effectivly dealt with in the following ways:

get rid of any stnding water. even a cup can be home to hundres. if you have small areas of water, mosquito dunks work very well. They have bateria that selectivly kill the larva, and do not harm anything else [ like fish, froges etc ]  available in hardware stores. silly name, but they will know what they are

if - and only if - you have no ponds with fish anywhere nearby, there are permethrin sprays from home centers  Ortho makes one, and you attach to a garden hose and treat your lawn and shrubs. works very well, easy to apply, and  based upon natural eterents [ chrysanthemums ]  note that if the runoff gets into a lake or pond or stream, it will kill the fish. so use discretion.

hth


----------



## Deacon (Jul 14, 2007)

Mosquitos get rid of me --  Call me gone.


----------



## Undermount sinks (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you have a pond, birdbath or other water feature on your property?
Try Mosquito Control Rings. It contains Bt 'Israelensis,' a naturally occurring bacterium that kills mosquito larvae.

They can be used in ponds, water barrels, birdbaths and water gardens and everywhere the insects breed. It is not harmful to birds or other wildlife.

Other effective ways of how to get rid of mosquitoes:

* Wind produced by an electric fan can keep mosquitoes away. 
* Beer combined with other key ingredients can be sprayed around bushes, and on grass and weeds.
* Pure vanilla extract and fabric softener sheets are said to get rid of mosquitoes. Dap some extract on your wrists and ankles.

It's just a good to know.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 22, 2007)

Another 'good to know'
Taking vitamin B-12 repels misquitoes, got the idea from a Pharmacist. I don't know why but I can attest, it works.
Glenn


----------



## Hack (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with most of the ideas here...B12, dryer sheets, donuts in any standing water you can't dump, etc.

I have had a "Black Hole" for about 3 years now, and it's full of mosquitoes quite often (as well as other bugs).

Oh, and I also use dryer sheets to keep mice out of stored vehicles (boat, trailer, etc.)

Here's a good site that has both the Black Hole and bat boxes...Well, in Australia anyway.  I purchased mine in the US, but I can't remember where I got it.  If I remember, I'll post it up.

http://www.greenharvest.com.au/pestcontrol/mosquito_prod.html


----------



## mechanicalmonster (Apr 13, 2008)

Thai lemon grass is said to repel them. They do not like mint or pennyroyal. I often crush the leaves from mint and pennyroyal and rub it on me. It keeps the mosquitoes off for a few hours without chemicals. A word of caution if you grow mint or pennyroyal make sure its in a contained area or it will take over. If you have gutters check them they may need cleaning, Clogged gutters are an often overlooked breeding ground. If you have a culvert make sure it is draining well. Look up at your trees if you see many of them swarming in a one spot you may have a hollow spot holding water. It can be sealed with Quickrete. Backfill any puddles that persist more than a couple days after a rain.


----------



## Werner.Home (Aug 7, 2008)

The only problem with Bug Zappers (I noticed a few people commenting on) is that doesnt it draw all the Mosquito's towards your house then? But to the rest of you, thank you, will have to try a few things! Maybe a bat house or two, and maybe trying to draw in those Dragonflies and Blue Jays! Urban living might dampen my spirits, but I can still try!


----------

